# Front Range Hosting Joins with Total Server Solutions and Expands Offerings



## VPSCorey (Oct 23, 2013)

Over the years here at Front Range Hosting, it has been our privilege to provide you with hosting services and a great customer experience.  We always strive to provide you, our customer, with the highest levels of uptime, service, and respect.  As Front Range Hosting has grown, we’ve realized that one of the best ways we can serve you better is to join forces with another high quality provider.

It is with great pride that we announce the next chapter in the Front Range Hosting story.  We are joining forces with Total Server Solutions.  Total Server Solutions has been around for a long time and is made up of some very well known, very respected people in the hosting industry.  Total Server Solutions is comprised of several brands, all of which are part of the Total Server Solutions family:

Total Server Solutions:  Fully managed servers, server management, and custom solutions.

[email protected]:  Enterprise level colocation services across the continental United States and UK.  [email protected] has locations in the following cities:  Atlanta, GA; Dallas, TX; Chicago, IL; Los Angeles, CA; Clifton, NJ.

EWD Hosting:  Specializing in e-commerce hosting & managed VPS, dedicated, & shared hosting.

WIRESIX:  Provides high specification dedicated servers for price conscious admins and web hosts. 

Over the coming weeks & months we will be merging product lines from Front Range Hosting & WIRESIX under the WIRESIX brand.  During this transition, Front Range Hosting customers will be gradually integrated into the WIRESIX customer system.  This will provide you with an even greater range of technical product offerings as well as a vast depth of knowledge from which to draw should you ever need help or have any questions.

WIRESIX, part of Total Server Solutions is a dedicated server provider based in Atlanta, GA and is the company that we have been using to provide our infrastructure and equipment for some time.  We’ve been working with WIRESIX for a while now and their technical team has earned our respect and trust.  The network & infrastructure at their Atlanta data center, as well as their other US based locations has been stable, solid, and fast.  With miltiple 10GB/s circuits we gain massive connectivity options for current and future clients.

Thanks everyone for making Front Range Hosting what is is and what it will become in the future!

Corey - Cloud Engineer @ WireSix


----------



## Jade (Oct 23, 2013)

Best of luck to you guys!


----------



## Erawan (Oct 23, 2013)

If my current KVM in Denver ( Pike ) moved to LA, it's get closer to me, just 234ms, while in Denver it's 278ms. All is nice, as long as I still can use it to watch Hulu


----------



## RyanD (Oct 23, 2013)

I think we have some VPS in la   *hint* *hint*


----------



## Erawan (Oct 23, 2013)

@RyanD, thanks, Just remembered that you're from Wiresix/[email protected]


----------



## VPSCorey (Oct 23, 2013)

Hulu has a cache node in LA Somewhere just like Netflix does.


----------



## concerto49 (Oct 23, 2013)

Totally unexpected


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 23, 2013)

Quite a suprise.


----------



## Reece-DM (Oct 24, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## XLvps (Oct 24, 2013)

Are you dropping all the OnApp infrastructure?


----------



## RyanD (Oct 24, 2013)

XLvps said:


> Are you dropping all the OnApp infrastructure?


No, That will be expanding


----------



## Damian (Oct 24, 2013)

What about customers who wanted Denver/west-central US connectivity?


----------



## RyanD (Oct 24, 2013)

Damian said:


> What about customers who wanted Denver/west-central US connectivity?


Chicago and Dallas will be coming in the future to service those markets.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 24, 2013)

I did not read the sentence about dropping Denver.

You cannot call this a "merge" if you drop the location which made your offer quite unique on the LEB market.



RyanD said:


> Chicago and Dallas will be coming in the future to service those markets.


I disagree.



*Chicago *and *Dallas *are not a good replacement for *Denver*.


----------



## RyanD (Oct 24, 2013)

Keep in mind from an IP transit perspective, everything from Denver basically back-hauls to LA, Dallas, or Chicago.


----------



## VPSCorey (Oct 24, 2013)

True Cogent our primary carrier in Denver the circuits going west went to New Mexico-Cali, and the east circuit went to Dallas.  It's carrier dependent where anything goes.


----------



## Tux (Oct 24, 2013)

wlanboy said:


> I did not read the sentence about dropping Denver.
> 
> You cannot call this a "merge" if you drop the location which made your offer quite unique on the LEB market.
> 
> ...


There's still Backupsy for Denver


----------

